# embedded-gentoo auf einer Dlink Horstbox

## chilla

Hallo allerseits,

in Anlehnung an meinen Thread Gentoo auf einer Linksys nslu2 möchte ich nun diesen hier starten. 

Es geht um die Horstbox G3342sd von Dlink. http://www.horstbox.biz/1024/index_3.htm

Bei der nslu2 hatten wir ja eine xscale-cpu mit netzwerk und usbanschluss für 70€. Bei der Horstbox haben wir eine Xscale-cpu mit dsl-mode, ethernet, wlan, usb und analogem telefonanschluss. Macht 100€

Darauf läuft schon werksseitig ein Linux und ein dev-kit gibts zum Download. In ein paar Tagen wird das gute Stück bei mir eintreffen und ich werde mich selbstverständlich daran machen, auch dort wieder ein Gentoo draufzupacken - hoffe jedoch auf rege mitarbeit eurerseits. Schaut euch das Gerät einfach mal an, vielleicht sagt es euch ja zu  :Smile: 

Wenn das Gerät bei mir ist, werde ich es erstmal hardwareseitig unter die Lupe nehmen und schauen, was bisher darauf läuft.

Hat wer lust, sich daran zu beteiligen?

Schöne Grüße

----------

## py-ro

Nett, nett.

Interressant wäre es zu wissen ob man die Analogen Telefonanschlüsse und den DSL Modem part auch ohne die Original Firmware zum laufen bekommt.

Dann würde ich mir das teil glatt mal überlegen.

Aber im moment fehlen mir glaub ich noch die richtigen Begriffe um das Oracle zu füttern...   :Embarassed: 

Also ich drück die Daumen und lass was hören!   :Wink: 

Py

[EDIT]Wunder, was ist der unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Pro??[/EDIT]

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## 69719

Wenn ich das aber richtig sehe ist das dev-kit nur für die dva-g3342sb (professional) und nicht dva-g3342sd (standard) verfügbar.

----------

## Greenpie

hört sich doch nach ner interessanten Aufgabe an.

Wie weit bist du denn schon, welche Hardware sollte ich besorgen, bzw. auf was sollte ich achten?

>Viele Probleme - Viel Spass<

----------

## tazinblack

Da ich grad was Ähnliches bauen will wollte ich mal fragen ...

... wie siehts denn aus? Ist das Projekt noch am Laufen oder bereits eingeschlafen?

----------

## chilla

Es ist ein bisschen eingeschlafen. Ich hab zwar die Horstbox aber ich habe mich bisher so über dieses Drecksgerät aufgeregt, dass ich mich bisher noch nicht dazu durchringen konnte, mich dran zu setzen. Ich bin nicht wirklich an einer simplen Chrootumgebung interessiert, sondern möchte auch einen eigenen Kernel fahren. Dafür fehlen mir jedoch momentan offene Kernelquellen für das Gerät.

----------

## hoppel118

Moinsen!

Wollt nur mal kurz loswerden, dass ich das Projekt an sich total interessant finde, hab ja auch ne nslu mit debian. Aber zwischen linksys und d-link liegen definitiv Welten. Qualitativ gesehen ist aus aus meiner Erfahrung d-link nur Schrott! Bei uns auf der Arbeit liegen 2 wlan-router die Schrott sind und auch im Freundeskreis hört man öfters von unerklärlichen Problemen mit d-link. Linksys ist cisco und von daher immer eine Überlegung wert. Das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich ccna bin.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab zwar die Horstbox aber ich habe mich bisher so über dieses Drecksgerät aufgeregt, dass ich mich bisher noch nicht dazu durchringen konnte, mich dran zu setzen. 

 

Greetz

----------

## chilla

Ja, ich habs auch aufgegeben. Mit der aktuellen Firmware dauerts drei Sekunden, wenn man ein Telefongespräch annimmt, bis einen der andere hört. PPTP durchlassen kann man zwar aktivieren - hat aber keine Auswirkung. Die USB-Erkennung und netzwerkfreigabe sind ein totaler Witz. Dass man sowas tatsächlich verkauft, geht mir absolut nicht rein  :Very Happy: 

Ich werde die Horstbox die Tage meiner Freundin geben und mir dafür ihren (eigenlich meinen) linksys wrt45gl nehmen. 

Nächsten Monat kommt im Linuxmagazin ein Test: Horstbox vs. Fritzbox. Ich trau mich fast nich, den zu lesen - kennt ihr den Ausdruck "Fremdschämen"?  :Wink: 

----------

